
If software acts like a brain–will we treat it like one? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/02/if-software-looks-like-a-brain-and-acts-like-a-brain-will-we-treat-it-like-one/
======
ild
I am afraid people on this will have disagreement with me, but as Searle
pointed out, whole brain emulation is just an emulation and most likely won't
have qualia, consciousness, even if the behavior will be a perfect
copy.Especially if Penrose is right.

